# Quiz: Is Your Hair Damaged?



## semantje (Dec 28, 2006)

Are your locks hair-commercial-perfect or fried and frizzy? Or somewhere in between? You know the many ways you can hurt your hair, but how much damage are you actually causing? Take this quiz to find out.

Quiz: Is Your Hair Damaged?

this is what i got: Abused but Resilient

Your hair doesn't quite swing over your shoulder in slow motion, but it's also not completely fried. You probably know you do things that hurt your hair, but you're also conscientious enough not to overdo it.

To kick it up a notch and get a truly healthy, gorgeous mane, you don't have to give up as much as you think. "You can blow-dry every day and have beautiful, healthy hair. You just have to know how to do it," says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. First, remember to use a protective setting spray like TRESemme Instant Heat Tamer Styling Spray ($3.99). Also remember not to apply heat to any section for too long. Keep the styling tool moving at all times. Brian Thompson, senior scalp care expert at the Philip Kingsley Trichological Centre, warns against using a flat iron at any temperature over 110 degrees, or the low setting. It might take a little longer to style your hair, but isn't that a sacrifice you're willing to make?

not good right?


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 28, 2006)

These are my results... i kind of knew the answer seeing as i bleach my hair constantly

Ravaged and Damaged

Maybe the situation isn't quite so dire, but your poor hair is hurting. The cuticle (the protective outside layer of each strand of hair) is damaged and the chemical and water-soluble bonds that hold hair together are probably disrupted. According to Brian Thompson, senior scalp care expert at the Philip Kingsley Trichological Centre, this makes hair dry and compromises its strength and resilience.

The only way to rid yourself of the damaged sections is to cut them out, but there are a few things you can do to protect your hair from further damage, as well as to make it appear healthier while you grow it out. First, lay off on the heat styling and chemical processes. Sure, heat may make hair seem a little sleeker -- and ahem, less damaged -- but embracing your natural texture will make it look even better, especially in the long run.

Next, get frequent trims, even if you are trying to grow hair out. Try a dusting, says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. This involves trimming dead ends and shaping the layers and angles while keeping the hair's length.

Hair and scalp treatments can also help salvage dry, damaged hair. If you're looking to splurge, try the Kerastase Age Recharge mask offered at high-end salons. For an at-home fix, try Philip Kingsley's Elasticizer ($37.50) or Intensive Scalp Stimulant ($26.50). These contain emollients that will help hold hair together and condition especially dry strands.

Finally, be careful when you comb your hair, especially when it's wet. "Damaged hair will stretch much more easily and then rupture slightly, and not return -- this is why overaggressive brushing and combing causes further damage," says Thompson. Work through knots at the ends first before brushing scalp to tips. And make a pledge to stop torturing your hair!


----------



## xkatiex (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## Lauren (Dec 28, 2006)

I got abused but resillient


----------



## Becka (Dec 28, 2006)

i got abused but resilient.


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 28, 2006)

I got abused but resilient, but I only think it's because I said I never trim my hair. I don't use any sort of heat styling products, minimal topical styling products, and I don't color my hair. Oh well, I guess my hair needs help anyway.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 28, 2006)

I got "Abused but Resilient" as well... and I think it is pretty accurate. To the touch my hair doesn't feel bad, as I shy away from heat styling unless I am going out or trying to look nice. I dye my hair more often than I should (I've been good lately though)... so that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 28, 2006)

abused but resiliant


----------



## jhjodec9 (Dec 29, 2006)

i got abused but resilient too. i dont dye my hair alot but i use a straightener every day. but for some reason i dont have split ends


----------



## Harlot (Dec 29, 2006)

Neat quiz! I also got Abused but Resilient. Thank god, I thought it would be worse seeing as how I dye my hair a different color every 3 months or so and blowdry. But I try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Dec 29, 2006)

another abused but resilient


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 29, 2006)

Abused but Resilient


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2006)

Abused but Resilient

Your hair doesn't quite swing over your shoulder in slow motion, but it's also not completely fried. You probably know you do things that hurt your hair, but you're also conscientious enough not to overdo it.

To kick it up a notch and get a truly healthy, gorgeous mane, you don't have to give up as much as you think. "You can blow-dry every day and have beautiful, healthy hair. You just have to know how to do it," says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. First, remember to use a protective setting spray like TRESemme Instant Heat Tamer Styling Spray ($3.99). Also remember not to apply heat to any section for too long. Keep the styling tool moving at all times. Brian Thompson, senior scalp care expert at the Philip Kingsley Trichological Centre, warns against using a flat iron at any temperature over 110 degrees, or the low setting. It might take a little longer to style your hair, but isn't that a sacrifice you're willing to make?

great test! i was happy to know that i haven't completely destroyed my hair!


----------



## butterflyblue (Dec 31, 2006)

Abused but Resilient~~

I don't think that my hair is abused really, outside of blow drying and my 6 week color, I am pretty careful not to be to abusive! :icon_chee


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 31, 2006)

Abused but Resilient

Your hair doesn't quite swing over your shoulder in slow motion, but it's also not completely fried. You probably know you do things that hurt your hair, but you're also conscientious enough not to overdo it.

To kick it up a notch and get a truly healthy, gorgeous mane, you don't have to give up as much as you think. "You can blow-dry every day and have beautiful, healthy hair. You just have to know how to do it," says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. First, remember to use a protective setting spray like TRESemme Instant Heat Tamer Styling Spray ($3.99). Also remember not to apply heat to any section for too long. Keep the styling tool moving at all times. Brian Thompson, senior scalp care expert at the Philip Kingsley Trichological Centre, warns against using a flat iron at any temperature over 110 degrees, or the low setting. It might take a little longer to style your hair, but isn't that a sacrifice you're willing to make?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 1, 2007)

Abused yet resilient here too! I think it's because I've quit coloring it and using heat styling tools... I can only imagine what it would say otherwise LMAO!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 2, 2007)

My results

Abused but Resilient

Your hair doesn't quite swing over your shoulder in slow motion, but it's also not completely fried. You probably know you do things that hurt your hair, but you're also conscientious enough not to overdo it.

To kick it up a notch and get a truly healthy, gorgeous mane, you don't have to give up as much as you think. "You can blow-dry every day and have beautiful, healthy hair. You just have to know how to do it," says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. First, remember to use a protective setting spray like TRESemme Instant Heat Tamer Styling Spray ($3.99). Also remember not to apply heat to any section for too long. Keep the styling tool moving at all times. Brian Thompson, senior scalp care expert at the Philip Kingsley Trichological Centre, warns against using a flat iron at any temperature over 110 degrees, or the low setting. It might take a little longer to style your hair, but isn't that a sacrifice you're willing to make?

My take on my results

The test and the solutions was a crock of mess. What kind of sense does it make to say your hair is already abused, but you can blowdry it EVERYDAY? And I really think this was made for people who hair naturally grows down. Mine doesn't, so it'll never swing on my shoulders.


----------



## KatJ (Jan 2, 2007)

abused but resilient here too


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 2, 2007)

I also go Abused but Resilient. However, the last time I got my hair trimmed, they stylist said my hair was really healthy since it absorbed water so well (and stayed wet for a long time) and was surprised when I told her that I blowdried it every day and flat ironed it a few days a week!


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 2, 2007)

Abused but Resilient

I highlight twice a year and get it cut every 4 months, but I never heat style, so I think Im in good shape.


----------



## Nikki_01 (Jan 2, 2007)

i got abused but resilient.

I never use heat products, I barely dye my hair and I get it cut once in a while.


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 2, 2007)

Abused but Resilient.

Is there even another option!? Haha.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jan 7, 2007)

Beautiful, Healthy Hair

You didn't really need to take this quiz, did you? You know you have gorgeous hair and you probably work hard to keep it that way. Here are a few tips to help you with your hair care, and hopefully simplify your routine.

First, avoid shampooing every day. Even great shampoos, low in detergent agents, can do some damage if you use them every day. And contrary to what most people believe, you should splurge on expensive shampoo but can stick to drugstore conditioner (because only salon shampoos are truly low in those pesky detergent agents that strip the hair).

Also remember to massage your scalp to stimulate nutrient absorption, says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. Finally, don't brush hair overaggressively, and be sure to keep heat-styling tools on a low setting, and to keep them moving so you avoid dry patches. But you already knew that, didn't you?

(.. but actually I think I torture my hair. Still it looks pretty and it's smooth and shiny. I love my hair xD)


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 7, 2007)

Abused but Resilient here as well....


----------



## jessimau (Jan 7, 2007)

Abused but Resilient, although I disagree. I think I got that because my diet &amp; exercise level aren't so good. I dye my hair a few times a year at most using a semi-permanent dye that doesn't seem to do any damage. I *rarely* see split ends (maybe one or two a year), I get a trim every 8 to 12 weeks, I almost never heat style, and I wash my hair only once every 2 to 3 days. Everyone thinks my hair is ridiculously soft &amp; healthy, even my stylist, so I'll just go with her assessment over theirs.


----------



## nehcterg (Jan 7, 2007)

yet another Abused but Resilient


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2007)

guess what? another member of the club "abused but no resilient". i think i gotit mostly because i don't trim my hair often. i hate styling products, i try to avoid as much as i can the blowdryer. i rarely see split ends too.

oh well, maybe this quiz is made so you have to buy hair products.


----------



## Teresamachado (Jan 7, 2007)

Abused but Resilient


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 7, 2007)

Beautiful, Healthy Hair


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 7, 2007)

Beautiful, Healthy Hair!


----------



## charish (Jan 7, 2007)

funny, i got beautiful and healthy.


----------



## lilhypa304 (Jan 15, 2007)

i got abused but resilient


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 3, 2007)

ANILEIJA, ................... LOL i got the same as you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beautiful, Healthy Hair

You didn't really need to take this quiz, did you? You know you have gorgeous hair and you probably work hard to keep it that way. Here are a few tips to help you with your hair care, and hopefully simplify your routine.

First, avoid shampooing every day. Even great shampoos, low in detergent agents, can do some damage if you use them every day. And contrary to what most people believe, you should splurge on expensive shampoo but can stick to drugstore conditioner (because only salon shampoos are truly low in those pesky detergent agents that strip the hair).

Also remember to massage your scalp to stimulate nutrient absorption, says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. Finally, don't brush hair overaggressively, and be sure to keep heat-styling tools on a low setting, and to keep them moving so you avoid dry patches. But you already knew that, didn't you?

But yeah i know i definitely tourture my hair sometimes............. but i do keep it well conditioned and moisturized


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 3, 2007)

*Abused but Resilient.*

Thanks for sharing the quiz!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 3, 2007)

Your hair doesn't quite swing over your shoulder in slow motion, but it's also not completely fried. You probably know you do things that hurt your hair, but you're also conscientious enough not to overdo it.

To kick it up a notch and get a truly healthy, gorgeous mane, you don't have to give up as much as you think. "You can blow-dry every day and have beautiful, healthy hair. You just have to know how to do it," says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. First, remember to use a protective setting spray like TRESemme Instant Heat Tamer Styling Spray ($3.99). Also remember not to apply heat to any section for too long. Keep the styling tool moving at all times. Brian Thompson, senior scalp care expert at the Philip Kingsley Trichological Centre, warns against using a flat iron at any temperature over 110 degrees, or the low setting. It might take a little longer to style your hair, but isn't that a sacrifice you're willing to make?


----------



## -KT- (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful healthy hair. Yay.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 4, 2007)

Abused but resilient.


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 5, 2007)

Abused but resilient! i dye it every two months or so. trim it every month...and heat syle everyday or every other day. but i deep condition twice a week.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 5, 2007)

Abused but Resilient

Im sure if i continue to treat it how i used to i'd have got ravaged and damaged


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Mar 5, 2007)

I got abused but resilient too


----------



## SumtingSweet (Mar 7, 2007)

Beautiful, Healthy Hair

You didn't really need to take this quiz, did you? You know you have gorgeous hair and you probably work hard to keep it that way. Here are a few tips to help you with your hair care, and hopefully simplify your routine.

First, avoid shampooing every day. Even great shampoos, low in detergent agents, can do some damage if you use them every day. And contrary to what most people believe, you should splurge on expensive shampoo but can stick to drugstore conditioner (because only salon shampoos are truly low in those pesky detergent agents that strip the hair).

Also remember to massage your scalp to stimulate nutrient absorption, says Roman Kusayev, a stylist at the New York City Butterfly Studio. Finally, don't brush hair overaggressively, and be sure to keep heat-styling tools on a low setting, and to keep them moving so you avoid dry patches. But you already knew that, didn't you?

I guess I'm in the minority :lol: I don't use heat and I've only colored my hair once. I only use shampoo once in a blue moon. The only complain that I've got about my hair is the dryness. I still haven't found that magical cocktail of products that'll keep my hair moisturized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 7, 2007)

i keep getting my hair is beautifully healthy when it is clearly a horrible mess


----------



## kisska3000 (Mar 7, 2007)

i got abused but resilient.


----------

